# USA lpg filling point ok for UK use?



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

My 1992 National RV is going on it's test trip this weekend and the lpg tanks need filling. I have seen topics on European adaptors for UK/european use. But can someone tell me (before I get to a station to fill up :lol: ) if my existing USA lpg tank connection on the RV will fit UK fill ups or do I need an adaptor. Once I've got some lpg in him, I'll be asking about how to light pilot lights! You've been warned!!! 

Thanks very much

Jen :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jen
Yes, you will need an adaptor as the US filler is a screw on type and UK filling stations use a bayonet fitting....I'm afraid the adaptors are pretty pricey.
Kind regards
Linda

PS, a naff pic I'm afraid but will give you an idea.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jen, the uk clawgun is pushed onto the bayonet, twist the barrel 90 degrees and then you squeeze the trigger and lock it.

Press and hold the red gas button, you will only be able to put 100litres in after that the pump cuts out, return the clawgun to the pump, and then reconnect and you can then put another 100 in, if you need anymore, you will have to pay first.

The pump will automatically cut out when the tanks are full, and some nasty sounding noises while you are filling is normal. :lol: :lol:

Have fun

Olley


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Linda and Olley

We would have looked pretty daft turning up and not being able to fill it  

Have ordered the appropriate fitting from Brownhills who were £26 plus £5 for next day delivery which I thought was good value compaired to others I'd looked at.

Olley, I will look forward to the interesting noises while it fills up! It says it is a Manchester Tank and it says that you shouldn't fill them more than 80% full, there is an overflow thing next to the filler which says liquid will come out of it if overfilled, so I guess it' controls the 80% fullness itself. We don't even know how much it should hold!

Well that will be some to do tomorrow night after the adaptor has arrived.

Thanks so much, I'll let you know how we get on, then I'll be asking how to light the pilot light for my Dometic fridge freezer and water heater!!!

Jen


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jen, sorry I thought you were LPG powered  Your manchester tank should have an internal ball valve which will cut the gas off when the tank is 80% full. 

As an additional safety measure you have the bleed screw, if you open it slightly and the tank is less than 80% full gas will come out, if liquid comes out its full. I presume you are supposed to leave the bleed screw slightly cracked while you fill up, and as soon as liquid comes out you are up to 80%.

I have never used mine as I also have a gauge fitted onto the side of the tank, which is what I go by.

And you may not hear any nasty noises. :lol: :lol: 

olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Filling with LPG*

Hi Olley

What are the interesting noises that you describe? What causes it? Is it the pump or the gas tank that you are filling?

My gaslow things sound like the Co-op horse when I am filling them!

Rapide561


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi russell, its the gas going in under pressure sometimes it screams, when its getting full the ball valve can bounce causing a knocking sound.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Noises*

Hi Olley

Totally different to filling Gaslow then - which as I say can only be likened to the Co-op horse! (or Cwop 'oss said with a Yorkshire accent!)

Rapide561


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Ok, as I know nothing about what the co-op horse sounds like - maybe you could enlighten me? :wink: 

Jen


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jen
I don't know what sound they make but my best advice is not to stand behind one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi i can say that when filling the onboard gas tank i get some odd sounds, and when i fill up i open the valve a wee bit just to let the air out then i keep filling the pump will stop when the tank is full and when you release the filling pump it will give a hiss and a small amount of gas will rush out,it made me jump the first time i filled a lpg tank :lol: 

FORDY


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you know that we managed to get filled up with lpg after a bit of messing around and the pump attendant giving us instructions over the loud speaker much to everyone's amusement! :lol: We also realised there was a small gauge by the side of the lpg inlet so we could see how full we were getting. £28 filled us up and yet another RV experience correctly done to continue our sharp learning curve to motorhoming!

No comedy noises, other than hubby getting a bit heated under the collar trying to figure out how it worked! So once we were filled up we then managed to get the pilot light lit after a bit more messing about! And the fridge lights automatically as you switch it over onto gas.

So, thanks to everyone. I'm sure I'll be posting again for more advice shortly!

Jen


----------

